# sangria white peach



## wonderland (Apr 10, 2009)

hp-crock pot method.  it was my first crock pot soaping and i think i'll be doing it again.  *thumbs up*

loaf







sliced


----------



## Deda (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful!  It looks so smooth, is this the batch with the 'stuff' in it?


----------



## wonderland (Apr 10, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  It looks so smooth, is this the batch with the 'stuff' in it?



sodium lactate and titanium dioxide?  no, that hasn't arrived yet.  i tried to swirl it but the cup or so that i colored got a bit too mixed with the rest.  i like it tho.  

maybe i'll have better luck next time with swirling.  i'm going to wait for the additives to arrive before i try it again.  i want to see the difference it makes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice soap, it looks so delicate and pretty.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the color...bright and sunshiney!


----------



## wonderland (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks, guys.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty soap!  Great job!!!!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 10, 2009)

looks good, i havent had any luck with sirling w hp, or did you mean cp?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 10, 2009)

I love that soap - it so reminds me of white peaches - which are my favourite peach I must say - may I ask what colour you used?

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## wonderland (Apr 10, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> looks good, i havent had any luck with sirling w hp, or did you mean cp?



i've only tried swirling twice...one hp [with this one] and one cp - lavender [also posted]


----------



## wonderland (Apr 10, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I love that soap - it so reminds me of white peaches - which are my favourite peach I must say - may I ask what colour you used?
> 
> Cheers
> Lindy



of course.  i used liquid colorants from nature's garden.  their yellow and orange.

i love peaches!  it smells so nice.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 10, 2009)

Beaut soaps!  They look great.


----------



## Lane (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks great. Love the creamy color


----------



## Lindy (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonderland - thank you - you did a wonderful combo......


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2009)

Very,very pretty soap!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice. I haven't yet tried HP but I think I'm starting to notice what it looks like. Can anyone else tell the difference between CP and HP just looking at pics? HP to me looks smoother and fluffy.


----------



## TessC (Apr 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous color! Looks so warm and peachy.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 12, 2009)

That is a VERY pretty peach color!


----------



## michelleB (Apr 12, 2009)

Bea-u-ti-mous! Looks so smooth!


----------



## wonderland (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderfull smell (and a combo I've never heard of before  )
Dagmar


----------

